# Widl Game Bourguignon



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've tried this with duck, goose, and elk and all have turned out pretty dang good. I usually add the meat very last however so it stays medium rare if using wild game. You can add it at the beginning like the recipe says, however you lose the unique flavor of the meat and it won't be medium rare. Worst case just use cheap beef stew meat and you can't go wrong!

Put a cast iron pot on the stove over medium high heat and add 1/2 pound of bacon and 1 tablespoon of good olive oil. Cook till it is done, then remove the meat with a slotted spoon to a bowl. Leave in the bacon grease.



If choosing to add your meat at the beginning, pat it dry brown in the bacon grease. Don't crowd the meat, figure about 3 pounds of meat for 5-6 people. Do single layers at a time so it browns well. Remove meat with a slotted spoon to the same bowl as the bacon.


Chop 3 yellow onions and 5 carrots to your desired thickness and add to the same pot and cook for 10-15 minutes. The last 1 minute dice 2 cloves of garlic and add in, stirring well so it doesn't burn.


Turn your oven on to start preheating to 250. Add the meat and bacon back to the pot with the vegetables. 


Add 750 mL of red wine (I just buy the cheap cooking wine from the grocery store) and 1/2 cup of cognac. Move the pot somewhere you don't have anything above it (like a microwave or cabinets) and light a match over the pot so the alcohol from the cognac and wine burn off but still leave a phenomenal flavor profile. Add 1 tablespoon of tomato paste, some fresh thyme, and enough beef broth to just barely cover the top of the meat. Put the lid on the pot and place in the oven for about 90 minutes or until the meat pierces easily with a fork. Sometimes it takes a tad longer, you can't really hurt it by cooking it longer. After the meat is done use a small bowl and add 3 tablespoons of butter to 4 tablespoons of flour and fork together then add to the pot and stir in well. Add 1 pound of frozen pearl onions and 1 pound of sauteed mushrooms (prepare this while the meat is in the oven cooking). Put the pot on the stove top and bring to a boil then reduce to a simmer for 15 minutes and season to taste.

Have a loaf of artisan bread, sourdough is my favorite, and add a piece to the toaster. Once the toast is done set it down first then spoon the bourguignon over it and dig in. Absoultely phenomenal. If you want to do a side do boiled potatoes or green peas. I was too lazy and hungry at this point.


Watch out for thieving black dogs that eat half of the sauteed mushrooms when you aren't looking.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That looks awesome! I can smell it from here!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> That looks awesome! I can smell it from here!


Yeah, me too...and I'm in Portland OR!

.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I love to make bourguignon from wild game. It is such a great smell in the house while it is cooking. I hadn't thought to put it over toast like that. That looks amazing. I have a recipe here from a couple months ago...it used venison instead of elk. http://huntingandcooking.com/venison-bourguignon-a-twist-on-a-julia-childs-original/


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

A12GG....thanks for a link to your blog. Looking at your recipes, I saw the Marsala Meatballs and have one last bag of frozen Wild Turkey that I'm going to give that a try. Looks really good!


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks great!! I am always on the look out for new recipes to try


----------

